# Ü3000 + der höchste "befahrbare" Punkt in den Alpen



## tschatsching (10. Juni 2005)

Tach zusammen,

ich wollt mal in die Runde fragen, wer außer dem Madritschjoch noch weitere Punkte in den Alpen kennt, die über 3000 Meter liegen. Ist bei 3123 m wirklich Schluss?

Ein Tapferer war hier auf 3168 m: http://www.bergstrassen.de/tour/2003dolo/index1.htm 

KLingt doch gut. Diese Tour werde ich diese Jahr auch in Angriff nehmen, es sei denn, jemand hat was Besseres für mich...


----------



## leeqwar (10. Juni 2005)

von deux alpes führt eine militärpiste bis auf den gletscher (3200 meter). habe damals allerdings bei 2700 abgebrochen, da ich alleine und mir das ganze daher zu riskant war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superfriend (10. Juni 2005)

Das Niederjoch liegt am Similaun zwischen Vent (Ötztal) und dem Vernagt Stausee (Schnalstal) und ist 3019 Meter hoch, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe (vielleicht waren es auch 3017 m...).


----------



## kostolany (11. Juni 2005)

Der Mont Chaberton in Piemont ist 3130 m hoch. Der Gipfel ist eine riesige Militärfestung aus dem 1. Weltkrieg, weshalb eine Militärpiste von italienischer Seite hochführt. Der Gipfel selbst liegt auf französichem Boden.

Ich war da vor 10 Jahren mit der Enduro oben, müsste also auch mit dem Bike machbar sein (sicherlich mit einigen Schiebe-/Tragepassagen). Damals hatte ich die Info, dass die Militärpiste alljährlich wg. eines Berglaufes wieder einigermaßen instand gesetzt wird.


----------



## Berg-abfahrer (13. Juni 2005)

Bei uns war im letzten Jahr am Forcellina di Montozzo (2.613 m.) der höchste Punkt der Tour erreicht. Ein 3.000er würde mich aber ehrlich gesagt auch mal extrem reizen. Das Madritschjoch liegt auch bei ca. 3000 HM. Vielleicht werden wir es im nächsten Jahr einbinden...In dem Jahr geht es über die Dolomitten und auch nur auf ca. 2500


----------



## cooper2k4 (20. Juni 2005)

Vom Stilfser Joch (2758m) aus führt auch noch eine Schotterpiste Richtung Ortler zur Seilbahnstation direkt am Gletscher. Das müsste etwa 3000m hoch sein (oben ist jedenfalls das Hotel 3000).

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Hegi (5. Juli 2005)

kostolany schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mont Chaberton in Piemont ist 3130 m hoch. Der Gipfel ist eine riesige Militärfestung aus dem 1. Weltkrieg, weshalb eine Militärpiste von italienischer Seite hochführt. Der Gipfel selbst liegt auf französichem Boden.
> 
> Ich war da vor 10 Jahren mit der Enduro oben, müsste also auch mit dem Bike machbar sein (sicherlich mit einigen Schiebe-/Tragepassagen). Damals hatte ich die Info, dass die Militärpiste alljährlich wg. eines Berglaufes wieder einigermaßen instand gesetzt wird.




wir wollten vor 2 jahren auf den mont chaberton! die militärpiste ist aber mittlerweile so verfallen, daß mehr als 1000 Hm mehr oder weniger schieben angesagt ist... wir haben es abgebrochen... der col sommelier in der nähe liegt auf 3.010.m und ist bequemer zu erreichen...
die tour zum stilfser joch und dann zum gletscher / ortler haus haben wir schon gemacht, fast alles fahrbar!


----------



## Carsten (6. Juli 2005)

schon lustig, mindestens 2x im Jahr wird hier die Diskussion geführt...

ich benutze mal die Suche:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=166488
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=153392


----------



## beat (7. Juli 2005)

Also jetzt interessiert es mich auch irgendwie zunehmend: ist der Chaberton jetzt lohnenswert oder nicht? Für eine verfallen Militärfestung diesen Ausmaßes auf 3000 Meter würde ich u. U. auch 500 bis 1000 Höhenmeter Schieben in Kauf nehmen. Allerdings möchte ich nicht auch wieder runterschieben müssen. Kann man denn "noch" runterfahren???


----------



## Hegi (7. Juli 2005)

meiner meinung nach gibt es in der gegend schönere und fahrbarere ecken...
am fort malamot ist alles bis 2.914 m fahrbar... am fort jafferau kann mann fast bis auf 2.800 m alles biken... und ganz zu schweigen von der assietta kammstraße... den col sommeiller nicht zu vergessen... also das val di susa hat mehr zu bieten als den chaberton...

hier findet man viele tour aber nur in italienisch...

http://www.peveradasnc.it/mtb/percorsi


----------



## beat (7. Juli 2005)

Würdest Du mir trotzdem noch verraten ob Du den Chaberton abwärts für einigermaßen fahrbar (</=S2) hältst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hegi (8. Juli 2005)

beat schrieb:
			
		

> Würdest Du mir trotzdem noch verraten ob Du den Chaberton abwärts für einigermaßen fahrbar (</=S2) hältst?



klar kann ich dir das verraten   
ich weiss es leider nicht, wir sind damals (2003) bis auf 2100 m rauf, bis dorthin war die piste teilweise schon so verfallen und mit erdrutschen belegt, das man auch beim downhill viel schieben mußte... alles was über 2100 m war haben wir nur durch eine tele von einer spiegelreflex kamera bewundert und für zu verfallen entschieden... aber wenn du ein klasse downhiller bist, dann packst du das...
viel spaß und erfolg!


----------



## fingergottes (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo!   
Ich bin zwar nicht vom MTB-Fach, aber in der Gegend um den Chaberton kenne ich mich ein wenig aus, da ich die letzten drei Jahre Endurourlaub
in der Region gemacht habe! 
Der untere Teil des Chaberton dürfte nicht aufwärts fahrbar für Bikes sein, da der Weg mit mindestens Faustgroßen Steinen übersäht ist! Weiter oben, ab dem sogenannten "Sattel" wird es zwar etwas besser, aber immer noch schwierig! Ich würde es nur empfehlen wenn Du ein ordentliches Downhill-Bike
hast und Dir eine geile Abfahrt viel Schweiß wert ist!
Zudem mußt Du bedenken das sehr früh Schnee im Piemont liegt!
Erste Septemberwoche 2003 sind wir mit den Enduros nur bis ca. 2800m den Chaberton hinauf gekommen, da dort die Schneegrenze begann!


----------



## Thorsten19 (10. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
in der ganzen Ansammlung von Pässen und Übergängen könnt Ihr noch das Vordere Umbaltörl (2913m, August 2003, zwischen Virgental/ Osttirol und Ahrntal/ Südtirol) und das Weisseejöch (2970m, September 2004; zwischen Langtauferer Tal/ Südtirol und Kaunertal/ Tirol) aufnehmen.
Gruß
Thorsten
==============================
www.thorsten-ziegler.de


----------



## mountainbikerit (12. Juli 2005)

In Südtirol gibt es jede Menge Übergänge mit mehr als 3000 Höhenmetern, es ist aber leider nicht besonders ratsam diese zu fahren, da die Schiebe/Tragepassagen teilweise über Gletscher gehen.

Fahrbare, bzw. teilweise fahrbare Sachen über 3000 m. kenn ich sonst keine ....

Tipp:  Eine der schönsten, fahrbaren Touren ist sicherlich das Eisjöchl von der Schnalstaler Seite aus, da gibt es schon Jungs die ohne Absteiger bis zum Joch kommen ...

www.mountainbiker.it


----------



## Elmar Neßler (12. Juli 2005)

mountainbikerit schrieb:
			
		

> In Südtirol gibt es jede Menge Übergänge mit mehr als 3000 Höhenmetern, es ist aber leider nicht besonders ratsam diese zu fahren, da die Schiebe/Tragepassagen teilweise über Gletscher gehen.
> 
> Fahrbare, bzw. teilweise fahrbare Sachen über 3000 m. kenn ich sonst keine ....
> 
> ...



finde es ehrlich gesagt etwas bedenklich, das eisjöchl als komplett fahrbar einzustufen. das hat die BIKE schon vor 10 jahren gemacht (von moos kommend ...). wobei man von moos halt die letzten meter zur stettiner hütte wieder fahren kann, sonst bergauf aber fahrenderweise ab lazinser alm nicht sonderlich viel zusammen geht ...

vom schnalstal ist es während transalp mit dem rucksack an sich ausgeschlossen, dass man bis zum joch fährt. wer selbst da war, weiss, wovon ich rede bzw. wird sich daran erinnern, wenn er vor ort ist und dort hoch keucht ...

dass es einzelne leute gibt, die da komplett hochfahren, mag vielleicht stimmen, ist aber definitiv nicht die norm. die leute kannst du an einer hand abzählen.

von daher sollte man sich in der regel schon auf gut 30-60 min schieben einstellen irgendwo zwischen eishöfen und eisjöchl.

so long,
elmar


----------



## blaubergdackel (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich war auch Ende September 2003 auf dem Chaberton. An HochFAHREN ist auf die ganze Länge bestimmt nicht zu denken. Mit viel Euphorie kannst du die Hälfte fahren, den Rest wirst du wohl schieben.

Bergab rollst du über die meisten Hindernisse einfach drüber. An einigen Stellen wirst du auch abwärts ums Schieben nicht rumkommen. 

Wenn das Wetter paßt ist die Tour auf alle Fälle die Plagerei wert. Ich bin inzwischen zu dem Schluß gekommen auf den Chaberton meinen Freerider hoch zu stemmen. Bergauf ists eh egal und bergab machts dann richtig Spaß.

Grüße, Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschatsching (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,

jetzt muss ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden...



> schon lustig, mindestens 2x im Jahr wird hier die Diskussion geführt...
> 
> ich benutze mal die Suche:



Na das zeigt doch, dass es unter Bikern einige gibt, die hoch hinaus wollen.   Die Suche habe ich schon genutzt, allein mit den Ergebnissen bin ich nicht zufrieden... Mit einer Angabe a la "3320 Meter ... Jochdole auf dem Stubaier Gletscher! ..." kann ich nicht viel anfangen: Wenn jemand so weit oben war, dann erwarte ich schon einen Fahrbericht. Ich würde es glaube ich in die ganze Welt hinausschreien, aber egal. Ich hab auch eine andere Höhe gefunden (Jochdohle, 3.165m )

Hier eine kleine Zusammenfassung:

[1] col lauson, gran paradiso 3296m:  http://www.bike-board.net/bike/granpa/granpa01_de.htm : Klasse Beschreibung, 300 hm schieben/tragen sind imho ok
[2] Le Deux, zum Gletscher, 3200m: http://www.2alpes.com/summer/uk/site/activites/sportdetente/descentevtt.html: @leeqwar: Bitte liefer einen kleinen Fahrbericht, wieso war es zu riskant?
[3] Rif. Livrio, 3168m: http://www.bergstrassen.de/tour/2003dolo/index1.htm: Geht über das Ortlerhaus, wie von cooper2k4 geschrieben.
[4] hier käme eigentlich de Mont Chaberton, 3130m, ich hab aber schon oft gelesen, dass er nicht mehr zu empfehlen ist

Wenn jemand das Ganze noch getoppt hat, her damit! Auf meiner To-Do-Liste steht jetzt auf jeden Fall Col Lauson.


----------



## Fubbes (19. Juli 2005)

Carsten schrieb:
			
		

> schon lustig, mindestens 2x im Jahr wird hier die Diskussion geführt...


Ich weiß nicht einmal, was man so hoch oben will? Jedesmal, wenn ich mich der 3000er Marke nähere, geht es mir gesundheitlich gar nicht mal so gut. Bin ich da der einzige, oder hat da jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen?
Während eines Transalp erreicht man diese Höhe ja nicht sofort, sondern im Laufe der Tage, eine Anpassung des Körpers sollte da doch möglich sein. Ich errinnere mich nur ungern an die Übernachtung in der Similaunhütte (3000 und ein paar Gequetschte). Schwindelgefühl, Appetitlosigkeit, Kopfschmerzen. Was war ich froh, als wir wieder tiefer im Tal waren. 

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## karstenr (19. Juli 2005)

Jochdole auf dem Stubaier Gletscher + Rif. Livrio, 3168m kenne ich. Die Jochdole liegt mitten im Skigebiet am höchsten Punkt und ist sicher nicht fahrbar erreichbar. Bis zum  Ortlerhaus bin ich auch schon 2 Mal gefahren. Das ist wirklich gut möglich aber von da aus geht es über den Gletscher und dazu müsste man einen Tag erwischen, wo dieser Weg nicht aufgetaut und zu nass ist und es auch keinen Schnee mehr bis zum Ortlerhaus (3030m) gibt. Ist es schon länger warm und die Gletscherzunge ist schneefrei bilden sich schnell viele schmale Spalten auf dem Weg. 
Selber habe ich bei den Touren am Ortler nie Probleme gehabt, aber ich habe auch immer unten übernachtet.
Gruß Karsten http://karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------

